# Grace and Frankie (Netflix Season 1) Spoilers



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Grace and Frankie.
It's kindof like watching a really good really long movie.

Jane Fonda is 77, Lily Tomlin is 75, Martin Sheen and Sam Waterson are both 74.
When did 70 become the new 50? 
I should look so good at that age.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I added this to my watch list today, but have not yet been able to watch one. Maybe later tonight? I am very hopeful about this. Looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

They need Dolly Parton and it would be a 9 to 5 reunion.

I just read the show's description on Netflix. Seems like an interesting show. Added it to my list. I have a million other shows to watch. So, we'll see if I ever get around to this one.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Jane Fonda looks fantastic.
Martin Sheen does too.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I just finished the first episode and I loved it! I'm in.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have this one on deck but I'm just up to season two of Breaking Bad so I will be a late starter. So many shows - so little time. *sigh*


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm on ep 4 and loving this show. The cast is great. Lots of funny one liners.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I watched the whole series in three nights. Fantastic. Funny, funny lines for all the characters. And thank goodness a TV show that shows older women as being regular people with hopes and dreams and lives rather than just jokes, ala "Betty White said a bad word....*giggle giggle* isn't that shocking?" 

There was a scene in a grocery store where Lily wanted to buy cigarettes and they were being ignored - then a pretty young woman comes up and the sales clerk jumps to helps her first, ignoring the two women entirely. All women of a certain age learn that they are invisible to society and that scene demonstrates it perfectly. She screams, "I refuse to be irrelevant" and I just cheered.

Both Tomlin and Fonda are wonderful. There was a scene (this is not a spoiler) where Fonda was doing a vlog and she started crying, and then she said, "Oh, I look pretty when I cry" and then did a cute little sob admiring herself....only a master actor could have pulled that off the way she did. 

Sam Waterson and Martin Sheen are also wonderful although their chemistry didn't pop right away. It took me a while to believe Waterson in the role - not the gay part but the part where a high-powered attorney is so ditzy and emotional. We haven't seen his working side. 

Also, I particularly like Jane's daughter, can't remember the actress right now. (Is her name Jane or June or something?) Anyway, she is really great. I don't know if I've seen her before but she's very funny on the show. 

There are some very good lines. Hey, who hasn't wondered about Ben & Jerry? 

It is amazing that Fonda is 77. She looks 15 years younger. Tomlin does too but Jane has totally kept her figure, her flexibility and strength. I guess I better buy a Jane Fonda workout tape - seems to have helped! She's been very open about her plastic surgery so we know what she's done and it's not as much as you would think. She said she didn't want to look young, she just wanted to look as vital as she feels. And, the doctor has done an amazing job. She is just beautiful but still has wrinkles, still looks like herself. 

If you are on the fence about this show, watch it! I don't think you'll be disappointed. I sure hope there is a season 2.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Reviews are pretty mixed so I had kind of discarded the idea of watching it, but this thread is pretty glowing. Might have to check it out. Thanks, folks. And/or, [angry diatribe].


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I watched it. I especially enjoyed the very first episode where Fonda sort of took off the movie magic makeup. Of course she still looks great. It moves fast and I fully expect a second season especially with how it ended.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I enjoyed the whole thing in a binge viewing and was surprised to come to work a few days later and have a co-worker tell me he couldn't get through the first episode because the writing was so bad.

I suspect it is not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I watched half of the first episode. Everything seemed good except Jane Fonda is so annoying that I can't continue watching. I haven't really seen her in anything, but she killed this and not in a good way.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

We watched the first episode and part of the second and then bailed. I wanted to like it,
and I like the actors and actresses, but it seemed too trite and formulaic - honestly - the
writers were all coasting here ...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm enjoying it. Some good zingers in there. I wonder which character decided to restore and drive a vintage Studebaker? (At the very end of episode 4.)


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Enjoyed it. I'm in.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Cainebj said:


> Grace and Frankie.
> It's kindof like watching a really good really long movie.
> 
> Jane Fonda is 77, Lily Tomlin is 75, Martin Sheen and Sam Waterson are both 74.
> ...


If you spent as much money on trainers and make-up as Hollywood stars do, you'd look great at 80 too.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I binge watched it this weekend. I thought it was terrific.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Netflix just announced they have renewed it for a season 2.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Netflix just announced they have renewed it for a season 2.


Good! They left things hanging with that last episode.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just started watching it. Already burned through 6 episodes. It's really good. Netflix is producing some real quality content. Well worth the $8/mo.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Just binge watched this and really enjoyed it. The scene that made me literally LOL:


Spoiler



"Just because we're out now doesn't mean we're gonna be gay with a vengeance."


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just finished this last night and I really liked it a lot! 

Glad to hear there will be another season (or more?).


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I just started watching this last night and binge watched the first 4 eps. Really enjoying it! Lily Tomlin is definitely typecast as a hippie, but she always does it so well. And I still think of Martin Sheen as presidential.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

The good news is there will be a season 2, the bad news is we have to wait until 2016 to see it.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I just finished it. Very glad to hear there'll be a season 2!


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Grace and Frankie was renewed for Season 3 by Netflix before Season 2 even premiered.
Season 2 of Grace and Frankie will premiere Friday, May 6
Veep and G/F within a couple of weeks!
I am so happy.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Se2Ep1 Excellent.  Very very enjoyable.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I tried to watch it a few months ago. Couldn't get through the first episode. Not because I thought it was bad... it just hit a little too close to home - and while I keep my crap together pretty well over the whole thing, I just couldn't watch it unfolding.

Since everyone thinks it's so good, maybe I'll be able to watch it some day.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

dthmj said:


> I tried to watch it a few months ago. Couldn't get through the first episode. Not because I thought it was bad... it just hit a little too close to home - and while I keep my crap together pretty well over the whole thing, I just couldn't watch it unfolding. Since everyone thinks it's so good, maybe I'll be able to watch it some day.


I have experienced that while watching other material. Everyone likes it, but it makes me feel uncomfortable because instead of taking me away as entertainment should, it puts my insecurities up front and center in my mind.
Its ok, I like it- but I have a very limited scope of shows I genuinely like.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

jilter said:


> but it makes me feel uncomfortable because instead of taking me away as entertainment should, it puts my insecurities up front and center in my mind.


I think that is exactly what makes me uncomfortable - it's no longer an escape like entertainment often is.

Not saying all entertainment should be all fun and games - there have been some great thought provoking movies that I've seen that also made me a bit uncomfortable - but not so close to personal experiences.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Watched Season 2 yesterday. Still quite enjoyable.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I really enjoyed it as well. I actually liked it so much it made me rethink continuing with Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

We watched season 1 and the first two episodes of season 2. Things just get in the way and doesn't feel must see. It also feels a little over the top. There is so much on and we are way behind on the DVD queue. I just don't think we are going to finish it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> I really enjoyed it as well. I actually liked it so much it made me rethink continuing with Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt.


I actually liked Season 2 even more than Season 1.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Does it get better as it goes on? It seems like the first few episodes are just not as funny as season one.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry, I thought you said you watched it and liked it.
I never thought this show was LOL funny. 
I didn't care for Lily Tomlin's character when I watched Season 1 and I guess I went into S2 accepting it.

Spoilering just in case...



Spoiler



Between the heart attack and the alcoholism problem, I'm not sure funny is how one would describe this season!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I was talking about Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt, asking if it got better later on. And rereading now I'm not sure if the reply was about G&F or UKS. 

It's confusing. That's what I get for bringing up another show.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Ha! Oh no, I was talking about Frankie and Grace and that I liked S2 better than S1. I haven't watched Kimmy yet. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

zalusky said:


> We watched season 1 and the first two episodes of season 2. Things just get in the way and doesn't feel must see. It also feels a little over the top. There is so much on and we are way behind on the DVD queue. I just don't think we are going to finish it.


I so wish I had a loaded DVR queue.
There are so few shows I care to stockpile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Just finished season 3 and really enjoyed it. I don't love all parts of it (Sol is my least favorite character but I love how sweet he is) but I love most other characters. 

This season seems to have a lot more language but it felt genuine.

Now the long wait for the next season...


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Oh! Thanks for posting, Jen. I didn't realize Season 3 was out, and I've been looking around for something to binge watch. This will be perfect!


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump.....

*Season 4* has started and is available on Netflix.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Just binged five episodes. Still love it. I was excited to see Lisa Kudrow joining the cast but I didn't love her character.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

New season January 18!!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I love this show! I'm not sure why. I'm 46 years old, so I'm hardly the targeted demographic, but I just find it so funny and entertaining.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

gweempose said:


> I love this show! I'm not sure why. I'm 46 years old, so I'm hardly the targeted demographic, but I just find it so funny and entertaining.


I think that the old retirees like me are definitely a demo, but so are folks your age who could be the kids of the old folks. But no matter the target, I agree, a funny and entertaining show. Plus, I really like all of the cast.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think that the old retirees like me are definitely a demo, but so are folks your age who could be the kids of the old folks. But no matter the target, I agree, a funny and entertaining show. Plus, I really like all of the cast.


The only problem with watching it at my age is it pushes the concept of my parents having sex. ;-)


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

Just started watching last week. About half way through season 3 now. Grace and Frankie are both hysterical (sometimes moving).

Too many lines to quote but a couple of recent favorites-

Frankie to a cop after getting pulled over and told she can't drive with an expired license - "That's ridiculous. How am I supposed to get to the DMV?"

Grace - "That's lubricant?! I've been putting it on my toast!" 

Don't find the other characters so interesing, although Frankie's two sons are starting to grow on me. Never liked Sam Waterson for some reason, probably because I hated Law and Order. But he had one great line, looking at a pic of Sam Shepard - "There are only ten men in the world who can pull of that mustache and he's nine of them."


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump....

*Season 6* starts 01-15-2020.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Yay! I signed up for Netflix recently solely for this show. Love it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I know what I'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump...

*Season 7* has started.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

WOOHOO


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

but only 4 EPs until probably spring 2022


----------

